

CoreCLR on Linux - gokhan
https://github.com/aspnet/DNX/pull/1406

======
ma2rten
Did anyone else think that the MS Robot was more interesting than the actual
pull request?

~~~
jzelinskie
Google has a similar one on their projects[0] that is used for checking for
CLAs. Seems like something that might benefit from being built into GitHub.

[0]:
[https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes/pull/5484](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes/pull/5484)

~~~
jsingleton
Yeah, it would be nice if this could be built into the PR merge button status
much like CI build info can be.

------
bigdubs
Awesome to see rapid progress on this. Curious what people's thoughts are as
to milestones to where you would trust CoreCLR (on Linux) for a production
app.

~~~
zobzu
Yeah im really looking forward being able to compile c# to native code and
have things working well on Linux. (ie what mono didnt really achieve, but
that you can do on windows right now with a recent VS)

Even thus I know all the hype is on Go (and Go is great), C# is pretty sexy
too.

------
rdtsc
What's the relationship of this project with Mono?

Mono has provided a Linux compatible .NET for a while. I have been using that
one a backend system and it works well.

So just wondering if this is completely divorced from that effort or there is
some cross polinations between them?

~~~
akoeplinger
Yes, there is cross pollination. See this blog post from Miguel de Icaza for
more details:
[http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2014/Nov-12.html](http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2014/Nov-12.html)

------
josteink
There was also some work trying to get CoreCLR to compile on FreeBSD, but
unfortunately the work stagnated:

[https://github.com/ajensenwaud/coreclr](https://github.com/ajensenwaud/coreclr)

For those interested in a challenge, I'm sure contributions are still welcome.

------
tinco
Would be very interesting to see a Docker container using this, so we could
compare performance with the Mono one.

~~~
shanselman
There is a docker container with Mono today and we'll do a more official one
when CoreCLR is baked.

------
jsingleton
Good stuff! Can't wait to start writing some C# on a Raspberry Pi.

~~~
M8
You can already do that:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/brunoterkaly/archive/2014/06/11/mono...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/brunoterkaly/archive/2014/06/11/mono-
how-to-install-on-a-raspberry-pi.aspx)

